# Are Zebra Danios Good For Feeders?



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

Title is my question.

Are zebra danios good for feeders? I normally feed my fish pellets, tilapia fillets, shrimp and worms. 
I wanted to treat a live fish and saw a great deal at the lfs for zebra danios.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Danios are really fast. If your fish can catch them, they are fine as feeders. You could also try convict fry.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Have 2 zebra danios in my nattereri tank. I had 12.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They are better feeders then goldfish. Any fish sold for pets are better feeders as their tanks are better maintained then feeder tanks where its rare to not see a dozen dean feeders around the tank and on the filter intake.


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> They are better feeders then goldfish. Any fish sold for pets are better feeders as their tanks are better maintained then feeder tanks where its rare to not see a dozen dean feeders around the tank and on the filter intake.


What about being healthy? Do danios contain thiaminese?


----------

